# Nissan D21 Prerunner suspension?



## kawi105 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is there any prerunner type suspension for my 91 D21 2WD?

What type lift would be recommended? Also do i need to change anything else pinion angles, differential gearing, or brakes?

Thanks


----------



## kawi105 (Mar 15, 2010)

??? nothing?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Ohhhh, you confused everyone when you said D21. Did you mean HardBody?


----------



## kawi105 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah i thought it was D21. Is hardbody the name?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Well... you say D21 if you're ordering parts, but yes, it's a hardbody. There's a whole forum for it "HB truck". It's right below the X-trail on the truck and SUV sub-forum.


----------



## kawi105 (Mar 15, 2010)

oh cool thanks bro.


----------

